# ffmpeg kein Sound bei Video



## BillaBong (2. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

folgendes Problem. Ich habe arbeite im mom gerade mit ffmpeg und probiere schon ein paar Tage rum klapp auch alles soweit ganz gut bis auf die Sound ausgabe.


```
ffmpeg -i /var/www/test.mpeg -s 320x240 -ar 44100 -acodec mp3 /var/www/test.flv
```

bringt die Fehlermeldung: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1

Wenn ich aber mit ffmpeg -formats nach den unterstützten codec´s schaue steht da: 

DEA   mp2
D  A   mp3

also müsste das ganze doch eigentlich gehen ?! Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter geh jetzt erst mal schlafen. Bis Morgen


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo!


BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> DEA   mp2
> D  A   mp3


Da müsste "DEA mp3" stehen.
mit "D A mp3" kannst Du mp3's nur decodieren aber nicht encoden.
D = decoding
E = encoding
Dir scheint also LAME mp3 zu fehlen und/oder der LAME-Support ist nicht in FFmpeg einkompiliert.
Google mal nach "--enable-libmp3lame", dann solltest Du entsprechende Hinweise finden..... und auch warum es so ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## BillaBong (3. Januar 2008)

@Dr Dau 

jo da muss ich mal danke sagen....  ich war schon kurz vorm verzweifeln da habe ich durch den suchbegriff folgende seite 

---> http://www.flvideo.de/txt/install_ffmpeg.txt <---

gefunden. Die sollte man sich mal Durchlesen wenn man Probleme mit ffmpeg hat, da wird einiges Klarer. 

Bei mir wurde bei der Installation von Lame ins /usr/lib/ verzeichnis die libmp3lame.so nicht reingeschrieben. Die habe ich mir dann aus dem runtergeladenen Lame Ordner rauskopiert und ins /usr/lib/ verzeichnis gesteckt. Falls die libmp3lame.so mal jemand in dem runtergeladenen Ordner nicht finden soll bei mir war sie in einem versteckten ordner ".lib". Dann habe ich noch einen link auf das ding gesetzt ln -s /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.

Zum guten schluss noch einmal cd /etc/ dort geschaut ob ld.so.conf vorhanden ist und ldconfig ausgefüht.

Und schon hatte ich ein tolles .flv in farbe und bunt + TON   :-D

sorry hatte noch was wichtiges vergessen wenn man jetzt den entsprechenden -acodec nutzen will heisst der nicht mp3 sondern libmp3lame also sieht so ein befehl wie folgt aus 


```
ffmpeg -i /test.avi -acodec libmp3lame /test.flv
```


----------

